
7 Depressing Royalty Checks From The Music Industry - narad
http://m.aux.tv/news/100455-7-royalty-cheques-that-ll-make-you-lose-your-faith-in-the-music-industry
======
bdfh42
I suppose this one will keep coming around and around.

Streaming music site royalties need to be compared with radio station play
royalties (after the number of people listening to the radio station has been
taken into account). Notional comparisons to album sales (or individual song
sales on say iTunes) are spurious.

